# Troll infestation



## VisionCasting (Oct 22, 2010)

Too many trolls in this sub.  You know the type - "I'm a hunter.  See, just look at these new camo pants I bought from LL Bean".  I was optimistic about intelligent dialogue with fellow sportsmen the first couple of weeks out.  Not any more.

Just sayin' AAA is getting .


----------



## davidstaples (Oct 22, 2010)

VisionCasting said:


> Too many trolls in this sub.  You know the type - "I'm a hunter.  See, just look at these new camo pants I bought from LL Bean".  I was optimistic about intelligent dialogue with fellow sportsmen the first couple of weeks out.  Not any more.
> 
> Just sayin' AAA is getting .



So you're saying non-sportsmen can't join in the conversation in this subforum?  Hrmm... interesting.  For what it's worth, I prefer Carhartt from Tractor Supply (or the Johnny's BBQ in downtown Powder Springs).


----------



## ambush80 (Oct 22, 2010)

VisionCasting said:


> Too many trolls in this sub.  You know the type - "I'm a hunter.  See, just look at these new camo pants I bought from LL Bean".  I was optimistic about intelligent dialogue with fellow sportsmen the first couple of weeks out.  Not any more.
> 
> Just sayin' AAA is getting .



I would think a troll would be a Deist slinging verses from their holy book of choice in an Atheist forum


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Oct 22, 2010)

VisionCasting said:


> Too many trolls in this sub.  You know the type - "I'm a hunter.  See, just look at these new camo pants I bought from LL Bean".  I was optimistic about intelligent dialogue with fellow sportsmen the first couple of weeks out.  Not any more.
> 
> Just sayin' AAA is getting .



Sorry, I don't see how this is relevant to the intended nature of discussion topics for this thread.  Won't hurt my feelings if you delete the thread.


----------



## VisionCasting (Oct 23, 2010)

ambush80 said:


> I would think a troll would be a Deist slinging verses from their holy book of choice in an Atheist forum




It's not an Atheist forum.  Look at the title - there are three As.  Don't forget "Apologetics".


----------



## VisionCasting (Oct 23, 2010)

VisionCasting said:


> Too many trolls in this sub.  You know the type - "I'm a hunter.  See, just look at these new camo pants I bought from LL Bean".  I was optimistic about intelligent dialogue with fellow sportsmen the first couple of weeks out.  Not any more.
> 
> Just sayin' AAA is getting .




I call this post "Corn Pile".  I knew it'd draw them out.  

PS - for the non-hunters, corn is what really experienced hunters use as an attractant to bring in big deer in GA.  It's widely considered the most ethical technique in fair chase hunting.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Oct 23, 2010)

VisionCasting said:


> I call this post "Corn Pile".  I knew it'd draw them out.
> 
> PS - for the non-hunters, corn is what really experienced hunters use as an attractant to bring in big deer in GA.  It's widely considered the most ethical technique in fair chase hunting.



By your own admission, you're baiting and not really wanting to discuss a topic.  Duly noted.


----------



## VisionCasting (Oct 23, 2010)

Six million dollar ham said:


> By your own admission, you're baiting and not really wanting to discuss a topic.  Duly noted.



Not on this thread I wasn't.


----------



## pnome (Oct 25, 2010)

I don't mind anyone posting on this forum.  As long as the post is respectful of the rules and others, I'm fine with it.  Don't care if it's posted by an outdoorsmen or by some person who only comes to post in this specific sub-forum. 

Bring your ideas and thoughts and lets examine them in a bright and critical light, close to the campfire.  I want to read your interesting thoughts, powerful arguments and even foggy notions.


----------



## RThomas (Oct 25, 2010)

VisionCasting said:


> I call this post "Corn Pile".  I knew it'd draw them out.
> 
> PS - for the non-hunters, corn is what really experienced hunters use as an attractant to bring in big deer in GA.  It's widely considered the most ethical technique in fair chase hunting.



"In Internet slang, a troll is someone who posts inflammatory, extraneous, or off-topic messages in an online community, such as an online discussion forum, chat room, or blog, *with the primary intent of provoking other users into a desired emotional response[1] or of otherwise disrupting normal on-topic discussion*."

Sooo... you're the "troll" that you're complaining about?


----------



## Diogenes (Oct 26, 2010)

“PS - for the non-hunters, corn is what really experienced hunters use as an attractant to bring in big deer in GA. It's widely considered the most ethical technique in fair chase hunting.”

And in most of the rest of the world this technique is known as ‘baiting,’ and is illegal, unethical, and largely considered to be beneath the dignity of a skilled hunter.  So perhaps you are separating actually skilled and educated people from ‘experienced’ people, who call themselves hunters while preferring to sit on their drunken butts while trying to get that which they ‘hunt’ to come to them – we call ‘hunters’ like that forest trolls.

Actual hunters take the time to learn the skills involved, and educate themselves in boring things like field-craft -- tracking, stalking, anticipating, reading the winds and the sounds and the scents, knowing the habits and patterns of the prey, and making a fair kill of worthy prey by actually hunting them on open ground. 

PS -- For the fat, lazy, drunken ‘Corn Pile’ folks who prefer to sit next to the cooler and wait for the mouse to come to the trap, really skilled hunters actually use their knowledge and their wiles to bring in big game.  It’s widely considered to be actual hunting, rather than idle suburban-style trophy-shopping.

I, too, was optimistic about intelligent dialogue with sportsmen, but it turned out that not only did a rare few turn out to be intelligent, but also most only self-describe as sportsmen, and are actually proud of their lack of actual skills, and spend endless amounts of money and time developing ‘techniques’ that are designed to yield a desired result without actual effort or learning.

Disappointing.  Unsurprising, but still disappointing.  I thought there’d be folks here who could appreciate a good challenge – rather than just the usual self-glorifying types who style themselves according to an image they have stuck in their heads without understanding the first thing about it.  (Sorry about the reverse snobbery of preconception there, but the ‘LLBean’ stuff that is so easily dismissed as being somehow beneath a ‘real’ baiting-and- waiting ‘hunter’ turns out to be some of the most well-made, rugged, north-country outdoors gear you can buy, and real hunting in Maine makes fake hunting in Georgia look like a picnic.)  Oh, wait.  Hunting in GA actually is a picnic, as described here  – you just throw out the ‘Corn’ and sit . . . 

Very sportsmanlike . . .   

We prefer education and skills, around here . . .


----------



## Oldstick (Oct 26, 2010)

Now ya'll have a good, meaningful debate going....


----------



## stringmusic (Oct 26, 2010)

Diogenes said:


> “*PS - for the non-hunters, corn is what really experienced hunters use as an attractant to bring in big deer in GA. It's widely considered the most ethical technique in fair chase hunting.”*
> 
> And in most of the rest of the world this technique is known as ‘baiting,’ and is illegal, unethical, and largely considered to be beneath the dignity of a skilled hunter.  So perhaps you are separating actually skilled and educated people from ‘experienced’ people, who call themselves hunters while preferring to sit on their drunken butts while trying to get that which they ‘hunt’ to come to them – we call ‘hunters’ like that forest trolls.
> 
> ...



It was a joke. thats why the was there, calm down


----------



## VisionCasting (Oct 26, 2010)

stringmusic said:


> It was a joke. thats why the was there, calm down



No, really, I meant it.  But I omitted that corn also attracts the little deer - you know, the ones with spots.  Those are the tasty ones.   

irony    i·ro·ny
Show Spelled[ahy-ruh-nee, ahy-er-] 
1. the use of words to convey a meaning that is the opposite of its literal meaning


----------



## stringmusic (Oct 26, 2010)

VisionCasting said:


> No, really, I meant it.  But I omitted that corn also attracts the little deer - you know, the ones with spots.  Those are the tasty ones.
> 
> irony    i·ro·ny
> Show Spelled[ahy-ruh-nee, ahy-er-]
> 1. the use of words to convey a meaning that is the opposite of its literal meaning


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 26, 2010)

Now why are you fellers in here pokin` a hornets nest and stirrin` up trouble?


----------



## Diogenes (Oct 26, 2010)

Not buying.

Irony and bait casting are quite different pursuits, and the OP reveals the latter openly while claming the former after the fact.  One might consider that an OP that is merely an accusation is hardly ironic except in the sense that, as is usual, the only ‘discussion’ invited is agreement with poorly framed and unsupportable observations.

If y’all have something to ask, by all means, ask it . . .  We’re more than happy to answer your questions . . .  Short of having something useful to add, though, perhaps a nice safe tree-stand someplace isn’t such a bad place after all . . .


----------

